# new cute puppy photo



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Well, he isn't a puppy, he is about a year and a half. His name is puppy. He was a rescue from a cow farm. weighed 3 pounds when I got him. He is a border terrier and the love of my life (just like all my animals are :lol I had to show this off though. he never lets me take pictures of him without trying to bite the camera.  anybody else on here have any high spirited terriers?


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

He's so cute! My best friend has a Border Terrier female, Rosie, and she's really old! She's gotta be 14 almost and she's slowing down and I am pretty sure she's deaf... but she's still enjoying life so.... yeah. Border terriers are awesome!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

oh man, 14 and still full of life. lol this little fella's gonna drive me crazy by then. He's my little ten pound protecter. My favorite story about him was when he got loose and my brother in law chased him everywhere. don't know what made tim think he was going to catch him. Puppy even stopped on a dime and turned around and ran through his legs!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh is your friends dog Rosie a purebred? since puppys a rescue I was kind of wondering if he looks like a purebred or not. His legs are shorter than others i have seen online.


----------



## MandiceP (Jan 7, 2012)

yes Rosie is a purebred. Honestly Puppy doesn't look 100% purebred to me. It could be that he was just poorly bred, ie backyard breeder or mill... Lucky for him to have found you! Rescue dogs are the best really! who cares what they are, right? LOL Terriers are cool. Not quite the type of dog for me, but they are neat!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cute. I love how he shows a tiny little bit of his teeth when he looks up. Just looks so cute.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

TOTALY, all my doggys are rescue. I didn't think he looked a hundred percent. I read online that dogs that are inbred (puppy mills) can have shorter legs like that too. He also has problems with his legs. Hip dysplasia. My vet thinks he has a little dachsund but he doesn't look like that at all to me. I don't care though. He's my baby so that's all that matters. I hope the guy that dropped him off there gets the payback he deserves for it. They dumped him at a cow farm (cow rearing place) that had 50,000 cows he could have been trampled. he was in one of the barns. and the vet said he was two or three days from starving to death or something like that. I couldn't save his sister who was found the next day. A cow stepped on her leg and the workers killed her rather than calling us.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Inga said:


> Very cute. I love how he shows a tiny little bit of his teeth when he looks up. Just looks so cute.


thanks, I love his underbite. He does that when I confuse him. I had to play a trick on him to get those pics he hates camera's but he does that underbite when he hears a weird noise and freezes like this. :shock:


----------

